# Emergency broadcast?? Okay, now i'm curious



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

EMERGENCY BROADCAST
by gman » Thu Feb 03, 2011 11:29 am

Erin with Twisted Radio skyped this to me last night. I've have been trying to get more details from her and will follow up if I do otherwise you will have to tune in like myself to see what has got her panties in a bind.

glen - i have an emergency show scheduled for tomorrow night - please post this everywhwere that you can - so much #@%$ happening and kurt called me to get on asap...
[2/2/2011 6:15:37 PM] Erin Dakins: EMERGENCY BROADCAST WITH KURT WILSON the ARMCHAIR SURVIVALIST and OWNER OF SURVIVAL ENTERPRISES WHICH SELLS LONG-TERM STORABLE FOODS - NEWS YOU MUST ALL HEAR! WHAT HE HAS TO SHARE AFFECTS EVERY SINGLE PERSON OUT THERE THAT KNOWS THINGS ARE HAPPENING QUICKLY RIGHT NOW! TUNE IT AND FIND OUT...

Tonight 02/03/2011 on Prepper Podcast, Twisted Radio here's your liNK...

Twisted Radio Show 15 2/3/2011 - Prepper Podcast | Internet Radio | Blog Talk Radio
8:00 CENTRAL


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am a dork....so does that mean 9pm for me on the East?? I don't want to get on at 8PM and be like 'It's not working!' 

Hmmm....I wonder what is going on???


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> I am a dork....so does that mean 9pm for me on the East?? I don't want to get on at 8PM and be like 'It's not working!'
> 
> Hmmm....I wonder what is going on???


Yes, 9 east coast---I've listened before and it was interesting--I'm imagining all sorts of bad things...will be listening..


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been tuned in and I am listening now.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Tuned in now!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay so apparently I was too late for the broadcast. I got out of school late. What exactly did I miss? How can I listen to the show again?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Okay so apparently I was too late for the broadcast. I got out of school late. What exactly did I miss? How can I listen to the show again?


Obviously, I am the dork and either got the time wrong--help, someone read it, or misunderstood the notice.

Well, that was interesting about survival groups, what parts I listened to..

learned if someone comes to the group with no share of food, supplies, if they have no skill or trade, then boot them out...:wave:

And if every cocoapuffer goes to the woods with their weapon to get a deer, rabbit or whatever, they will scare away the animals and noone will get dinner..seems sensible.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I listened a little at the beginning. Kurt Wilson talked about what's going on with powdered eggs for LTS. You may have noticed that Honeyville doesn't have any available, and anyone who sells Honeyville can't get them, either.

In a nutshell, last (November? not sure) Honeyville became back-ordered on all their eggs, and told their distributors it would be about three weeks before they were up and running with them. No problem. But when it came to more than three weeks, this Kurt called in, and got no good answers. He felt like he was getting a run around, and finally got his answer from Honeyville this week.

It seems that the FDA has clamped down on #10 cans of eggs - not because there's anything wrong with the product, but because of how they're labeled. So Honeyville is trying to work with the FDA and jump through their hoops (fill out the right paperwork, check the right boxes, etc.), and the FDA keeps telling them 'we'll let you know what you need to do, we'll get back to you.' 

Finally, Honeyville is able to get a green light from the government to start shipping out #10 cans of eggs. They start up production again, fill up two entire tractor trailers and start to head out - only to be stopped at their own gate by the FDA telling them, nope, you can't sell these. They had to destroy all the product, and they're still waiting for word from the FDA.

Kurt says there are 5 companies that make powdered eggs, and he contacts the other 4 - finds the same situation at each one. He's VERY upset about this. Here are several companies whose production has been halted, livelihoods tied up, and the FDA is screwing around with them. He says the government is killing us with regulation.

About this time the hostess of the show started asking Kurt questions, like - what do you think is really going on? Do you really think the government is trying to keep people from getting powdered eggs? Kurt responded that he believes it's because of the protein, the government doesn't want us to be able to have the protein in our LTS. It's the #10 cans - they can store the eggs for a long shelf life. He says he can get 50 lb. bags of eggs, no problem, but the government won't let him (or anyone else) put them in #10 cans, slap a label on them, and sell them. 

And about this time I had family obligations and stopped listening, so that's all I know.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

There's a section on the website that allows you to listen to previously broadcasted shows. Tonight's show was available immediately after airing and I was able to listen to the first half of the show that I missed. If you click on the link again from the op it will play again.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Elinor0987 said:


> There's a section on the website that allows you to listen to previously broadcasted shows. Tonight's show was available immediately after airing and I was able to listen to the first half of the show that I missed. If you click on the link again from the op it will play again.


Well dangit, I just typed all that for nothing!  (jk)
(no grades on my listening comprehension, 'kay?)


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Well dangit, I just typed all that for nothing!  (jk)
> (no grades on my listening comprehension, 'kay?)


Not at all goshengirl! There might be people that don't have time to listen to the whole show at the moment, but a summary would be nice for them to read in the mean time.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with storing eggs in mylar? At least we can still get bags of eggs.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Well dangit, I just typed all that for nothing!  (jk)
> (no grades on my listening comprehension, 'kay?)


Thank you for the detailed summary. I appreciate it!:kiss:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> And about this time I had family obligations and stopped listening, so that's all I know.


Thanks for the summary, goshengirl! I appreciate it!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

BizzyB said:


> Does anyone have experience with storing eggs in mylar? At least we can still get bags of eggs.


Even though he talked about the bags of eggs in his broadcast, I checked his site and didn't see any for sale (just the #10 cans, but they were listed as out of stock). Does anyone know who sells the bags?

Emergency Preparedness still has eggs in the #10 cans.


----------



## LadyIvy (Jan 16, 2011)

I had read a thread on another board (a hippy one, not a survivalist one) that people are having a harder time finding bulk supplies of peanut butter. This kind of goes along with the eggs, in that powdered eggs and peanut butter are one of only a few protein sources that have a really long shelf life.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for typing all that Goshengirl! I was 15 minutes late and missed all the egg part. I have been planning on dehydrating my own eggs for a while now. I am just waiting for either my chickens to get back in full production or the Amish guys chickens. From the videos I have seen on dehydrating eggs 10 dozen eggs dehydrated and turned to powder fill a coffee can.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

goshengirl said:


> Even though he talked about the bags of eggs in his broadcast, I checked his site and didn't see any for sale (just the #10 cans, but they were listed as out of stock). Does anyone know who sells the bags?
> 
> Emergency Preparedness still has eggs in the #10 cans.


Honeyville still had 50# bags of eggs in stock last night. Wonder about today though.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I listened a little at the beginning. Kurt Wilson talked about what's going on with powdered eggs for LTS. You may have noticed that Honeyville doesn't have any available, and anyone who sells Honeyville can't get them, either.
> 
> In a nutshell, last (November? not sure) Honeyville became back-ordered on all their eggs, and told their distributors it would be about three weeks before they were up and running with them. No problem. But when it came to more than three weeks, this Kurt called in, and got no good answers. He felt like he was getting a run around, and finally got his answer from Honeyville this week.
> 
> ...


HONEYVILLE...Moving to China soon.

I don't purchase any #10 cans...what's the difference in #10 can and a 50 lb bag>??


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I don't purchase any #10 cans...what's the difference in #10 can and a 50 lb bag>??


47.5 lbs 

The bag is $320 - could possibly go into it with someone else and then mylar seal into smaller bags.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> From the videos I have seen on dehydrating eggs 10 dozen eggs dehydrated and turned to powder fill a coffee can.


Do you recommend any of those videos? I'm reluctant to try this.... (my experience with cheese didn't turn out so well - user error, no doubt!)


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

_I found this on another site._

*Got this in an email:
Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Freeze Dried Food*

As many of you know we have been out of stock on our #10 cans of Powdered Whole Eggs and Egg Whites for about 3 months. This has been as a result of working with the USDA on plant and label approval with new stricter requirements with respect to eggs. We've endured numerous delays and setbacks throughout the process. About a week ago we had received approval to begin Production. We did so and even had product on UPS trailers ready to be picked up. We got a call from the USDA stating that they had put us through the wrong process and we would have to start over again. We had to pull all of the outbound orders and go back into a holding pattern. At this point we are moving through the process but have no idea when we'll be back in business with the canned eggs. It is a frustrating situation with one of our best sellers and we apologize for the delay. Just as soon as we have product ready to ship we will send out an email to all of our great Honeyville Customers. We appreciate
your patience.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Do you recommend any of those videos? I'm reluctant to try this.... (my experience with cheese didn't turn out so well - user error, no doubt!)


Part 1





Part 2





I have not tried it yet. But I am going to soon!


----------



## paladinFL (Apr 15, 2011)

*If I were paranoid ...*

I'd think it was a plot by Big Brother to corner the market on survival food and make all us preppers dependent on them just like the sheeple.

[sarcasm]
nay can't be the case -

I trust my government - they help me -
[/sarcasm]


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

paladinFL said:


> I'd think it was a plot by Big Brother to corner the market on survival food and make all us preppers dependent on them just like the sheeple.
> 
> [sarcasm]
> nay can't be the case -
> ...


You are so right and not at all off base...

Off to watch those YouTube videos, I got a new dehydrator this week!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I did buy powdered eggs and powdered buttermilk...

but, also found this..

egg substitute: 1 tbsp unflavored gelatin + 3 tbsp cold water and then 2 tbsp hot water= 1 egg

buttermilk: 1 cup water; 1/3 cup dry milk; 1 tbsp vinegar; let stand for 5 minutes

Will try before I order more powdered products.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I did buy powdered eggs and powdered buttermilk...
> 
> but, also found this..
> 
> ...


Wendy Dewitt?

I have some gelatin, thought about trying it in cornbread.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Wendy Dewitt?
> 
> I have some gelatin, thought about trying it in cornbread.


I'd like to know how it turns out?// I'm really excited about the eggs, too because I can't in any way have chickens here---too risky when bad happens...they'll get eaten..if the substitute works, we save money too.
And likewise about the buttermilk--it'll be fun trying this substitute because we love cornbread here.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I'd like to know how it turns out?// I'm really excited about the eggs, too because I can't in any way have chickens here---too risky when bad happens...they'll get eaten..if the substitute works, we save money too.
> And likewise about the buttermilk--it'll be fun trying this substitute because we love cornbread here.


Ok...I will try it, but we can not tell my husband!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

And likewise about the buttermilk--it'll be fun trying this substitute because we love cornbread here.[/QUOTE]

*I have added vinegar to milk when I was out of buttermilk. In fact, my grandmother taught me that trick so it's not only an old trick, it DOES work.
Can't say that I've heard about the egg mixture.*


----------

